# catchdog?



## chestonmcdowell (Feb 6, 2012)

i was wondering what would be a good hog catchdog. my choices are a american bulldog and a pitbull. and i was wondering i should cropp ther ears because i am afraid a hog would get ahold of them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The best (read; cheapest in vet bills) is to NOT have a catchdog. When you start running a pack, they tend to get competitive, and that's when they make mistakes and get hurt. Try running one or two at a time... that way they can bay the hog and nobody gets hurt.

We run Plotts and Cats and both will get mouthy (catch) if we run the whole pack. It is a LOT easier to just run one at a time. Been doing it for 30 years and that's my .02


----------

